# Green Peach Mead



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Although it will mellow a bit with time, Experience has told me that you will be stuck with the essence of green peach. Just one of those things.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Tenbears said:


> Although it will mellow a bit with time, Experience has told me that you will be stuck with the essence of green peach. Just one of those things.


 I was already resigned to being stuck with green "twang" Maybe, I'll convert the canning pressure cooker to a still and distill the twang out of it! Thanks Tenbears.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

mmmm. Peach Brandy!
I've always had trouble with peach wine/mead.


----------

